# Whizz roller spinner



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking to buy the plastic tool in the picture. You insert it on your
paint spinner and it accepts whizz rollers so you can spin them dry....:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete6114 (Feb 27, 2016)

Haven't seen this tool, but you can rig up your own tool.
Cut both ends off a whizz roller handle so you end up with the straight section and use your drill. If you got a foot of 15/64 round stock laying around, use it.
Or to use with a spinner,
Take an old brush, cut the handle off and glue that straight part of the whizz roller handle in the hole you drill out for it. Or, use a file-handle instead of a brush handle.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Pete6114 said:


> Haven't seen this tool, but you can rig up your own tool.
> Cut both ends off a whizz roller handle so you end up with the straight section and use your drill. If you got a foot of 15/64 round stock laying around, use it.
> Or to use with a spinner,
> Take an old brush, cut the handle off and glue that straight part of the whizz roller handle in the hole you drill out for it. Or, use a file-handle instead of a brush handle.


I agree completely.

I have so many old hot dog rollers laying around that my local stores no longer support with sleeves. And old duster brushes and dull metal filing tools I've inherited that I'm not going to restore and use.

I love repurposing the clutter in my shop into something that I will actually use.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I paint paint said:


> I agree completely.
> 
> I have so many old hot dog rollers laying around that my local stores no longer support with sleeves. And old duster brushes and dull metal filing tools I've inherited that I'm not going to restore and use.
> 
> I love repurposing the clutter in my shop into something that I will actually use.


That's because the box stores buy products based on annual quotes. Typically they will simply buy the cheapest product of any type they can, so sometimes products get dropped. This creates an inability to service the replaced products. This applies to everything they sell that may have parts that need to be replaced from time to time.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

PACman said:


> That's because the box stores buy products based on annual quotes. Typically they will simply buy the cheapest product of any type they can, so* sometimes products get dropped.* This creates an inability to service the replaced products. This applies to everything they sell that may have parts that need to be replaced from time to time.


Yep, like a roller frame from only one foot off the floor.


----------

